# Sabiki in the surf



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thinking of using a Sabiki loaded with shrimp morsels in the surf for my Grandson., good idea or no, Should I add a bobber to keep it off the bottom? Just to catch something, size doesn't matter to a 4yr. old or to me either.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Personally, I would just make up a Dropper Loop rig ( Monofilament or Fluorocarbon ), using several small gold hooks ( #6 - #8, smaller if needed ). If you want, a small float can help hold the rig more vertical in the water ( with the weight still on the sand in the water ). Use about a 1oz weight to start with and adjust it, if needed.

The reason I would not use a Sabiki Rig is that most of them are tied with very weak lines going from the main body of the rig to the hooks.

Tight Lines !


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

No bobber, a Sabiki or a River rig should have him in the fish


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sabiki in the surf will be good


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

For smaller fish I will be just fine for your FOUR YEAR OLD GRANDSON... I don't thnk you will be hooking up a big Drum, or Fluonder with it.. But for catching smaller fish, Spots, Croaker, and so forth..... ABSOLUTELY !!!! Quick and Easy.

They make several hook sizes and with that. The larger the hook the larger size leader that comes with it.. Just know it will be hard to cast the entire rig because of its length standing on the beach. you might want to cut off a couple of the branches with th hook on it to make it more manageable.

You two have fun !!


----------



## Mark OH (Aug 28, 2016)

Last year I caught over 100 fish with a Sabiki, during a slow week when most others were catching nothing. Sure, most were small, but there were some keepers. Lots of pompano, some mullet, spot, and I forget what else. Even a little flounder. This was in a trough right up against the beach -- casting only a few feet. On the pier was great, too. Dropped straight down near the pilings, I often pulled up 2-4 at a time - some decent size. Trust me, if the bluefish were hitting I'd have been after them instead, but they weren't. And this was fun! 

I'm heading to the OBX next week, always hoping and trying for the big catch. But, I'll have couple Sabikis on hand just in case. I'm certainly no expert, spending one week per year surf fishing - but I had a blast! You and your grandson will too!


----------



## Mark OH (Aug 28, 2016)

One more thing... It worked well with small bits of shrimp, bloodworms and was surprisingly effective with artificial Fishbites - sand flea flavor.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

It doesn't take much to entertain a four year old (as Witler will be doing)when it comes to fishing.. !! Quick easy uncomplicated fun.. I can't tell you how many OBX visitors I've watched just catching "bar jacks" and having the best time..


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

We fished sabiki and #8 gold hooks on dropper loops last weekend just beyond the wash at Kure and the little ones were hooked up every couple mins. Nothing but pinfish and rats but they had a blast!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

You already have good advice on the sabiki rigs. I take two grandsons - 4yr and 9yr. Got a toy bucket and toy shovel and the 4 yr old stays occupied with toys and fishing. Have a great time - glenn


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bronzbck1 said:


> No bobber, a Sabiki or a River rig should have him in the fish


Agreed . . . I wouldn't use a float, but the OP asked about it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

spydermn said:


> We fished sabiki and #8 gold hooks on dropper loops last weekend just beyond the wash at Kure and the little ones were hooked up every couple mins. Nothing but pinfish and rats but they had a blast!


Thanks for the backup to the info I posted . . . The kids should have a blast !


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

spydermn said:


> We fished sabiki and #8 gold hooks on dropper loops last weekend just beyond the wash at Kure and the little ones were hooked up every couple mins. Nothing but pinfish and rats but they had a blast!


Where is the wash at KB.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

do it all the time for bait and sometimes catch decent fish. Add tiny bits of fishbites


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

A standard double-drop rig tied with light line with some small Aberdeen hooks tipped with shrimp will do about the same thing without the mass of tangles. I use this setup all the time to catch pinfish for bait when I can't keep shrimp in the water because they are so thick.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Witler said:


> Where is the wash at KB.


"The wash" is a surf lingo term that means in the breakers.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Witler said:


> Where is the wash at KB.


Glad to be of help . . . Have a great trip !

Tight Lines !


----------



## gjwill (May 5, 2020)

Fished at Bogue Inlet Pier this weekend. Caught only small whiting and croakers from the pier. Decided to cast from the beach for a while. Proceeding down the beach, I happened upon a lady with two lines in the surf. The conversation led to her telling me she was having a very productive day using only a Sabiki Rig on each rod. It was, I believe, her first time using the rig. She had several very nice specks, whiting, and an 18lb. red drum in her cooler. I assume she was using a pre-made rig off the shelf. Told me she was using the the pink ones, size 8, instead of the green.

When I returned to the hotel, I looked up Sabiki Rigs, and after learning how simple and effective they can be, I would have asked that lady so many more questions.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

18 lb. Red Drum would be over slot. but would be mighty tasty.

Fishing Police.


----------



## gjwill (May 5, 2020)

Garboman said:


> 18 lb. Red Drum would be over slot. but would be mighty tasty.
> 
> Fishing Police.


Thanks. I meant 18”. Corrected the original.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I typically order the rigs on Amazon, size 14, comes with 6 hooks. I cut the rig in half and attach accordingly. Was in Amelia Island this past week and caught a 18" trout, 20" bonnethead, too many whiting to count, croaker and a jack. Had another line out with a double drop I made and only caught 2 catfish and a whiting on it. Been using sabiki's for years and found them to be very efficient. Yes, I get bit off every now and then, but the catch ratio is much higher. 

Always look at the lb test that is used for making the rigs as well. Typically size 14 uses 20lb, sometimes 30lb for the main line.


----------

